# Which book have you read and re-read the most times?



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Is there a certain book that you must re-read every year? For me it's the Lord of the Rings by JRR Tolkien. I haven't read it for several years (hmmmm....ever since the movies came out...connection?) but I've probably read it 14 times so far. Looking forward to reading it to my daughter when she's old enough.

Art


----------



## charliehill (Jan 26, 2011)

got to say Gatsby. i don't tend  to re-read, but it's such a perfect little thing i get something different each time...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't re-read often.

I've read Lord of the Rings I think 5 times, that's probably the most.  Also have read Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Fight Club, Into the Wild and the Great Gatsby probably 2-3 time each, along with a handful of others.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson (Sep 3, 2010)

As a kid, I read Are You There God? It's Me Margaret at least twenty times. As an adult, To Kill a Mockingbird. When I was teaching it, I'd read it every other year or so to refresh my memory - as a parent, my ten year old sons and I read it this past summer. It's a delight to read again and again.

I've also read To Life! and When Bad Things Happen to Good People by Rabbi Kushner many times. Cause they rock.

Thanks for the thread - reminds me I could use a refresher on a few more titles!


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

Maybe Robert B Parker's "Past Time." Maybe John D. MacDonald's "Nightmare in Pink"


----------



## samtorode (Jan 26, 2011)

_Wise Blood_ by Flannery O'Connor and _The Catcher in the Rye_ are the two novels I've re-read the most.

_Wise Blood_ is less well-known, so I'd encourage anyone who likes southern gothic humor to get it immediately. (Just looked, and it's not out on Kindle--augh!)


----------



## KatieKlein (Dec 19, 2010)

The Truth About Forever by Sarah Dessen

Never gets old.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Laura Ingalls Wilder: A Biography (Little House). I am Mrs. Ingalls fan  




Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Shandril19 (Aug 18, 2009)

Song of the Lioness Quartet by Tamora Pierce - at least once a year since I was ~12.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

It's Not About the Bike by Lance Armstrong

I've also read Gulliver's Travels quite a number of times.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

With me it is LOtR and The Hobbit. Read both in high school and at least yearly since then. And I gradiated a fur piece back thar.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I've read _The Shining_ 10 times and listened to the audio book twice, but I haven't re-read it in several years now. It's hard to believe I used to have so much free time.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

The Notebook-Nicholas Sparks 5 or 6 times
The Green Mile-Stephen King 3 Times
Harry Potter Series-JK Rowling contemplating reread # 3 not sure if I'll be able to go back to back to back as I have in the past


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

It's not an annual thing, but I think the books I've re-read several times are

 and 

I'd probably re-read a few more, but there are so many books out there and I doubt I'll live long enough to read all the books I want to get to...


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

_Catch-22_. Definitely _Catch-22_. Without a doubt it's _Catch-22_.


----------



## marshacanham (Jul 30, 2010)

Mame, by Patrick Dennis.  It's laugh out loud funny and I read it every time I need a lift or a laugh and the same passages and scenes put me on the floor no matter how many times I read it.

Gone With the Wind...many many times

Mila 18...many many many many times


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

The Outlander by Diana Gabaldon. LOVE that Jamie Fraser as a young virgin. whew


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a huge re-reader, so it's hard to say which I've re-read the most.  However, there were a couple of decades when I read all of John D. MacDonald's Travis McGee books (in order, of course) to signal the onset of summer.  I know, too weird.   Travis and friends have gone by the wayside for now, until they become Kindlized.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

_Watership Down_--once a year since I was nine. _Illusions_, by Richard Bach, close to once a year since high school. All the Sherlock Holmes books, most Agatha Christies, the _Anne of Green Gables_ series, several Heinleins, L.E. Modesitt's _Recluse_ books, the _Cadfael_ mysteries--most get a run through at least once or twice a year. I do a lot less rereading post-Kindle, but these aren't books, they're old friends. And I've replicated many of them onto the K2.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

That would be a toss up between the Harry Potter books and _Pride and Prejudice_.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I first read "The Count of Monte Cristo" as a 9 year old.  And I've re-read it more than 10 times since.

The "Harry Potter" series is catching up fast!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The original "Amber" series by Roger Zelazny (_Nine Princes in Amber_, _The Guns of Avalon_, _Sign of the Unicorn_, _The Hand of Oberon_, and _The Courts of Chaos_).* I wore out my paperback copies after probably close to 10 readings, then found a 2-volume hardcover omnibus edition which I've probably read at least a dozen times. I did read _LotR_ quite a few times, but not that many times and not for several years now. Terry Pratchett's _Night Watch_ in particular and the rest of the "City Watch" story arc to a lesser degree are probably the books I've reread the most in the last decade, but they have a way to go to catch up with "Amber", though I doubt they ever will.
___________
* The second Amber series which is told by the son of the narrator of the first series is not quite as good, and written several years later, so I may be just barely into double digits with it.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't re-read much. But I've read LotR several times and I read Anne of Green Gables every summer. I have also read Watership Down several times but not for many years. I am listening to it right now on audiobook now and am reminded why it's one of my all-time favorite books. Love, love, love it.



LaRita said:


> However, there were a couple of decades when I read all of John D. MacDonald's Travis McGee books (in order, of course) to signal the onset of summer. I know, too weird. Travis and friends have gone by the wayside for now, until they become Kindlized.


I had forgotten about Travis McGee! I loved those books. I also really like the Doc Ford series by Randy Wayne White. They definitely have a Travis McGee feel.


----------



## DavidRM (Sep 21, 2010)

I used to re-read fiction more than I do now.

That said, I long ago lost count of how many times I read "Ender's Game" by Orson Scott Card. And "Tunnel in the Sky" by Robert Heinlein. Those books were very important to me as a teenager, so I read them a lot.

-David


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

'Salem's Lot,' pretty much every October since the mid '80s.
David Morrell's 'Brotherhood of the Rose,' read eight or nine times
Bram Stoker's 'Dracula,' read too many times to count


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Tom Sharpe's The Throwback. I read it every couple of years. Since my reading time is in the early hours of the morning and loud laughter keeps my family awake, I have to reschedule my day so I can read it.

Sharpe is an acquired taste; you either get him or you don't.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> _Catch-22_. Definitely _Catch-22_. Without a doubt it's _Catch-22_.


That was my favorite book from my college years. I think it was the only book I laughed aloud at. I can remember sitting on the bed in my dorm and cracking up.

It's probably no surprise that I've read Pride and Prejudice quite a few times.


----------



## charliehill (Jan 26, 2011)

Andre Jute said:


> Tom Sharpe's The Throwback. I read it every couple of years. Since my reading time is in the early hours of the morning and loud laughter keeps my family awake, I have to reschedule my day so I can read it.
> 
> Sharpe is an acquired taste; you either get him or you don't.


i know what you mean. i absolutely love Sharpe. The Throwback is very good. i also love Indecent Exposure (the exploding ostriches), Wilt (the herbal viagara), Vintage Stuff... i don't know if i'd reread 'em mind...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Single book reread the most times? ohhhh.. um 12+ times for _GWTW_ as a teenager, probably about the same for _IT_.

Series most reread? 10+ times for all of the books in MZB's _Darkover_ series. (maybe more.. )


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have read The Paladin by C.J. Cherryh many times.



Just sayin....


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Tunnel In the Sky, by Robert A. Heinlein. That's where I learned that you always take a deck of cards with you. If you ever get lost, just start playing solitaire. Someone's BOUND to come along and tell you.... to play the red ten on the black jack. 

Yeah... great book.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

charliehill said:


> i know what you mean. i absolutely love Sharpe. The Throwback is very good. i also love Indecent Exposure (the exploding ostriches), Wilt (the herbal viagara), Vintage Stuff... i don't know if i'd reread 'em mind...


I see "Birmingham, England" and I know why you're joining me in the mad minority of Sharpe fans. What would be surprising would be "Birmingham, AL". I heard that for some reason he just doesn't sell in the States. I thought Great Pursuit, set in the States, was excruciatingly funny, that epicene literary agent... But then I used to spend my Sundays when I worked in New York flying my company plane around the South with a guy I knew from the charity The Battle of the Bands who was an R&B scout; we'd go to church four or five times; the stockholders paid for my education in snake-charming, or at least -handing. Sharpe got the absurdity spot on.

WARNING: Sharpe is very funny but also very rude and offensive -- paraphrasing a review from the Washington Post; definitely not for noddylanders.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

The Maltese Falcon. I was in SF last year and made a pilgrimage to the apartment building where Hammett wrote the book. I've got photos here (but you'll have to scroll down to the "my photos" section:

http://crimespace.ning.com/profile/datahog


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

The HP series for me, although last year was the first year in a very long time that I did not re-read any of them. I am sure that has to do with getting my Kindle and having access to so many other books and not wanting to hold such huge books for such long periods of time.
I really hope they will some day be Kindlized.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've re-read books less often after getting my kindle - too many new books to read. But, I do have series that I re-read every couple years because I just love their universes so much:

*The Legends of Camber of Culdi* and *The Heirs of Saint Camber* by Katherine Kurtz 
*The Vampire Chronicles* by Anne Rice
*Worldwar/Colonization* by Harry Turtledove
*Discworld* by Terry Pratchett
*Emberverse* by S.M. Stirling

There are sooooo many books I've read and reread over the years and will read again ... But if I had to narrow it down to the one book I've reread the most, it would have to be *Ender's Game* by Orson Scott Card.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

David Copperfield and Little Women.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

I re-read a lot, but perrennial favorites include:

Lonesome Dove (Best book ever, and I'll defend it to the end of time as such!)
North and South Trilogy by John Jakes
Harry Potter
Heinlein, but I prefer Time Enough For Love and To Sail Beyond the Sunset
Atlas Shrugged
and, though it's been a very long time, Hickman and Weis' Chronicles and Legends.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

George RR Martin's entire Song of Ice and Fire series.

It's frustrating to have to wait so long between sequels, so that's one more reason to keep re-reading such a great series to keep the story fresh in my mind, just in case book 5 ever comes out!


----------



## dltanner99 (Sep 9, 2010)

Amen to that - Tolkien wanted to give his countrymen a sense of mythology in their past, since the Arthurian cycle was largely Saxon. I read it, watch the films, or listen to the incredible BBC adaptation singly or in combination, every year. I'm glad they waited on the movies until Peter Jackson and WETA in New Zealand came along. Zealandia makes the perfect Middle Earth! I shudder to think what the Beatles had in mind, when they wanted to buy the rights to film it, back in the '60's.


----------



## DavidRM (Sep 21, 2010)

jhanel said:


> Tunnel In the Sky, by Robert A. Heinlein. That's where I learned that you always take a deck of cards with you. If you ever get lost, just start playing solitaire. Someone's BOUND to come along and tell you.... to play the red ten on the black jack.
> 
> Yeah... great book.


I first read Tunnel in the Sky in 7th grade. I loved it so much I *immediately* re-read it. Reached the end, and started over at the beginning. I've never done with any other book.

-David


----------



## Cherilyn (Dec 27, 2010)

theapatra said:


> The Outlander by Diana Gabaldon. LOVE that Jamie Fraser as a young virgin. whew


This is mine too. I've reread Outlander quite a few times. Actually the 1st four in the series quite a few times, the last ones, not so much. I LOVE Jamie!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm pleased to see so many Heinlein fans. Gee, I feel like I've come home.
Must read The Great Gatsby. Must. Must.
The book that is probably the second most read on my list is Ray Bradbury's Something Wicked This Way Comes: The Authorized Adaptation. I go back to all of his work every couple of years. And The Martian Chronicles.

Part of my attraction, I believe, is that these are the books that imprinted me with the love of reading when I was younger.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Another LM Montgomery fan--yay! I reread something of hers just about every year. The Blue Castle and Rilla of Ingleside probably get the most attention. (Anne of Green Gables is great, but not even close to my favorite.)

To Kill a Mockingbird and Pride & Prejudice are also up there. I like to reread AUTHORS more than individual books. So I'd put CS Lewis and Dickens in there.


----------



## VioletVal (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't reread much, but I've read _Jane Eyre_ several times.


----------



## nelmsm (Dec 24, 2009)

I usually read Tom Clancy's Red Storm Rising every year and Stephen King's The Stand every other year.  Every so often I also get out Shelby Foote's trilogy on the Civil War and plow through it.


----------



## bertcarson (Jan 28, 2011)

My all time favorite novel is _*Round the Bend*_ by Nevil Shute - I've read it every year (sometimes more than once) since it literally fell in my hands in 1982, at the Laurel, Mississippi, public library. December 9, 2010 I got an early Christmas present when it was published in the Kindle Store


----------



## Chris Barraclough (Jan 25, 2011)

I almost never re-read books as there's too much on my list and never enough time. I think the only book I've re-read since I was around twelve years old is Dune and that's because I was travelling and had no other choice!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay, I just have to mention to the Lucy Maude Montgomery fans that I am her third cousin twice removed (our blood relation to her brought my grandma so much joy). Of course, if Lucy were alive today we would be distant enough cousins that we could legally get married.

@ Chris. Dune is about fourth on my list of re-reads.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't often re-read. I've read Animal Farm a few times, and probably read Lord of the Rings four or five times. I like to give it enough of a rest so that I forget a lot of it.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

The Lord of the Rings. One of the few things that I'll keep going back to read every five years or so.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I expect that people will still be reading Lord of the Rings for a very, very long time.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I have re-read Jules Verne, Edgar Allan Poe and Mark Twain (among others) at various stages of my life.  As my life experience expands, insight into these writings seems to deepen.
Traveling for me has also gone through a similar metamorphosis....places where I frolicked in my younger years, are now enjoyed at a slower pace, absorbing details I missed in my youth.

This almost sounds like I am growing old gracefully ! Ha !


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not sure about a specific book, but by far my most read and re-read author is Michael Crichton.  The amount of information in his books always blows my mind.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

ajhunter said:


> I'm not sure about a specific book, but by far my most read and re-read author is Michael Crichton. The amount of information in his books always blows my mind.


This is why reading is such a difference from one person to the next. I like Crichton, but I usually read them once and never think about it again, kind of like a Twinkie. But I know people who just could never get into The Lord of the Rings, and were happy when the movies came out so they could finally see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Arthur Slade said:


> Okay, I just have to mention to the Lucy Maude Montgomery fans that I am her third cousin twice removed (our blood relation to her brought my grandma so much joy). Of course, if Lucy were alive today we would be distant enough cousins that we could legally get married.


Very cool family connection. I was on a two-month bicycle tour years ago and I made my boyfriend ride about 60 miles out of the way when I found out that LM Montgomery's house was "near by". It was a beautiful place, looked straight out of Anne of Green Gables.


----------



## Slygrin (Sep 22, 2010)

I read Dune by Frank Herbert 1 or 2 times a year. I've wore out 2 hardbacks and countless paperbacks. I'll see how long the ebook version lasts...


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> I was on a two-month bicycle tour years ago and I made my boyfriend ride about 60 miles out of the way when I found out that LM Montgomery's house was "near by". It was a beautiful place, looked straight out of Anne of Green Gables.


I love this story because I too am a cyclist, and can never resist making pilgrimage to the homes of writers, though alas not by bicycle as the Irish main roads are too dangerous. My favourite is Yeats' round tower, which is unfurnished but open to the public. Just round the corner from where I live in West Cork there's a plaque on the wall of a house (not open to the public) to inform people that Tom Barry (he wrote a couple of books about his experiences in the Irish civil war, lived there once.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Watchers by Dean Koontz.  I've read it probably once a year since the 8th grade when I read it the first time, which was in 88.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

My mom was a potter and fiber artist, and some of my happiest memories are reading out loud to her when she was in her workshop. She introduced me to _Lord of the Rings _ at such an early age I don't even remember a time I didn't know about hobbits. I used to read it out loud to her every year.

When I love a book, I reread it several times usually, as I catch things that I didn't get the first time around. Also I've noticed that some books age well for me, in that I can reread them and discover deeper meaning/themes now that I'm more mature. Sometimes these rereads consist of the entire book. Other times I just dip into my favorite sections. Except for _Lord of the Rings_, the book I've probably reread the most times is Anne Tyler's _Saint Maybe_. It's a wonderful story about families and forgiveness and redemption--Anne Tyler is a literary genius when it comes to writing about family life. I always come away from _Saint Maybe _ with a feeling of hope.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

DavidRM said:


> I used to re-read fiction more than I do now.
> 
> That said, I long ago lost count of how many times I read "Ender's Game" by Orson Scott Card. And "Tunnel in the Sky" by Robert Heinlein. Those books were very important to me as a teenager, so I read them a lot.
> 
> -David


It's the sequal, Speaker For The Dead that I re-read more.
Watership Down has also been menationed.
Heinlein's Time Enough For Love and Stranger In A Strange Land (don't remember Tunnel' but will seek it out).

But 'most' was in the question, so probably Stardancer by Spider and Jeane Robbinson, it was a great comfort read at one time.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I read Kane and Abel (Jeffrey Archer) and The Far Arena (Richard Ben-Sapir) a couple times a year each.  I know that's weird...


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I love reading and re-reading Up A Road Slowly by Irene Hunt. It's my favorite YA book of all time.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Brotherhood of the Rose by David Morrell.  It was my blueprint for crafting thrillers when I started writing.  I loved that whole loose trilogy, actually.  Always wished he'd done more books around those great characters.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I've always re-read my favorites, though not as much since being a mom and having far less reading time.

Two or three times: most of Agatha Christie's mysteries, most of the Sherlock Holmes stories, _Gone With the Wind_, probably a dozen others.

More often than that: most Heinlein novels (mostly the later ones), most Asimov novels (especially the entire Foundation series).

Single most often read book: when I was was about 12 years old -- a YA novel about ancient Egypt that I checked out of the local library _26_ times.


----------



## markbeyer (Jan 9, 2011)

Hemingway's novels are short enough to re-read every couple of years. You can still get a lot out of them. There's Gatsby, of course. 

But I do enjoy re-reading Wharton's The House of Mirth


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Absolutely, Mary Renault's _The Charioteer_.

No question. It had a profound affect on my life.


----------



## TacomaKat (Jan 29, 2011)

Where The Redfern Grows.  One of my favorite books.  Makes me cry every time.  Great book about a young boy and his **** dogs.


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

i've only read one book twice, Boys Life by Robert R McCammon, a wonderful, magical book, def my all time fav

http://www.amazon.com/Boys-Life-Robert-McCammon/dp/0671743058


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

The Chronicles of Narnia. Absolute favorite to re-read. It is simple enough that I can do it in a short amount of time but still deep enough that it never gets old. I love The Lord of the Rings as well but The Hobbit a lot of the time for me it feels like I am reading the Bible. That might sound weird.


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

The Belgariad by David Eddings and The Magician books by Raymond Feist.


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

Clan of the Cave Bear


----------



## peter darbyshire (Jan 22, 2011)

NogDog said:


> The original "Amber" series by Roger Zelazny (_Nine Princes in Amber_, _The Guns of Avalon_, _Sign of the Unicorn_, _The Hand of Oberon_, and _The Courts of Chaos_).* I wore out my paperback copies after probably close to 10 readings, then found a 2-volume hardcover omnibus edition which I've probably read at least a dozen times. I did read _LotR_ quite a few times, but not that many times and not for several years now.


NogDog, you are like my literary twin. I've been rereading the original Amber series (Avon books -- the ones with the black covers) since I was a kid. I lost my original set in a breakup, and replaced them with the book that has all 10 volumes, Corwin and son. I prefer the Corwin ones. I've actually requested to be buried with my Amber books, among others.

I've also read Lord of the Rings too many times to count -- 13, last time I bothered. But then the films came out, and I ordered them....

Steven Brust's Jhereg series I've read... three times, I think.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hamlet, with possibly 100 Years of Solitude coming a distant second, but I am not sure of that second place book, but both of the above and Lolita, and Pynchon's V would be my choice.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Great to see some love for Zelazny here. The Amber series still amazes me and I reread them every 4 years or so. Though Lord of Light is my fave.

As for Lord of the Rings sounding biblical, I totally get it. Especially near the end there are a lot of "beholds!"


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I reread classics, but I don't go back to the same ones too often -- maybe The Prisoner of Zenda or The Scarlet Pimpernel.

I think I am more likely to reread an author than an individual book.  Donald Westlake (Dortunder books in partiuclar), Stuart Kaminsky, Rax Stout, P.G. Wodehouse.  Maybe Earl Stanley Gardner.

Camille


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

"Replay" by Grimwood. A guy keeps reliving his life and over again, changing things each time to try to do better.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

peter darbyshire said:


> NogDog, you are like my literary twin. I've been rereading the original Amber series (Avon books -- the ones with the black covers) since I was a kid. I lost my original set in a breakup, and replaced them with the book that has all 10 volumes, Corwin and son. I prefer the Corwin ones. I've actually requested to be buried with my Amber books, among others.
> 
> I've also read Lord of the Rings too many times to count -- 13, last time I bothered. But then the films came out, and I ordered them....
> 
> Steven Brust's Jhereg series I've read... three times, I think.


Heh...I think I've read all of the Jhereg books twice, and most of them 3 times, (as well as his "Khaavren Romances" prequels, too).


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The books that I've re-read most often are _Pride and Prejudice; 'Salem's Lot; The Prince of Tides; Dracula; The Godfather; Plum Island; Mayday; Hamlet, The Bible_, the first fivebooks in the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich, and the works of Edgar Allan Poe.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I have re-read several books and this thread makes me want to re-read them all over again.

The books for me are:

The Bible
Stephen King's - The Stand (Read 5 times,  Watched over 50 times, Listened to 4 times)
Margaret Mitchell's - Gone With The Wind (Read 3 times, Watched to many to number)
J.K. Rowling's - Harry Potter Series (Read 7 times, Listened to 3 times, Plus countless fanfic of)
Stephenie Meyer's - Twilight Saga (Read 2, Listened to 3 times, Plus countless fanfic of)


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Soul of the Butterfly by Muhammad Ali.  I have many passages marked and re-read them daily.  I cant explain it, but the writings bring me peace.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm another major re-reader. Sherlock Holmes, Agatha Christie, _Gaudy Night _ by Dorothy Sayers - mostly bedtime reading (no electronics, includin Kindle, is allowed in the bedroom).
Every year on Christmas I re-read _*The Pickwick Papers*_. Now, this is a book I can't imagine reading on my Kindle. I own several hardcover editions, including a leather bound volume that belonged to my late father in law. The wonderful illustrations are so much a part of the story - as well as holding and handling that book.


----------



## billie hinton (Jan 30, 2011)

Little Women

Wuthering Heights

The Alexandria Quartet

The entire Outlander series

Cold Mountain

The English Patient

are a few. I have one shelf on my largest bookshelf that holds all the "favorites" and I do tend to re-read them every few years.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Like Billie, I'm going to have to go with _Little Women_ and toss in _Pride & Prejudice_, _Harry Potter_ (books 1, 3, and 5) and _The Plague_.

I guess it's kind of random


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

The Book of Mormon.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Zell said:


> The Book of Mormon.


I re-read that as often as I can.

I do a lot of re reading, a lot of them are classics (Dracula, Pride and Prejudice etc) and I re read a lot of Criminal mystery novels. My fav author of that genre to re read is Kathy Reichs. I have a lot of books that I keep just to flip open and read when I have a few minutes and am wanting something to relax. W/ the Kindle, it's a lot easier to do that.


----------



## nrichn (Dec 4, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> I love reading and re-reading Up A Road Slowly by Irene Hunt. It's my favorite YA book of all time.


I was just trying to think of the title of that book a week ago. I read it in the sixties when I was a 10 0r 11. Seems so long ago... Just bought a copy for my kindle. Thank you.

The book I reread almost every year is lotr. The Stand and the Harry Potter series come in second.


----------



## natashalarry (Feb 1, 2011)

_The Dark Knight Returns_ by Frank Miller

_Fight Club_ by Chuck Palanuk(?? I never leaned how to spell his last name)

and select poems from _Where the Sidewalk Ends_


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

nrichn said:


> I was just trying to think of the title of that book a week ago. I read it in the sixties when I was a 10 0r 11. Seems so long ago... Just bought a copy for my kindle. Thank you.


My pleasure! It's my favorite! I think I first read it when I was about 10 years old also. 



natashalarry said:


> _Where the Sidewalk Ends_


I love Shel Silverstein also! I need to get his books for my kids.
I have to also add, The Giver by Lois Lowry, and The Pearl by John Steinbeck. I can read those books over and over.


----------



## ToddBush (Feb 1, 2011)

_The Last Coyote_ by Michael Connelly
_L.A. Requiem_ by Robert Crais
_The Perfect Storm_ by Sebastian Junger
_In the Heart of the Sea_ by Nathaniel Philbrick


----------



## twhvalentine (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't really re-read a lot of stuff, but the things I do re-read tend to be children's/YA classics that give me that comforting, nostalgic feeling. Namely: _Mattimeo_ (Redwall series), _Watership Down_, _Julie of the Wolves_, and _Ender's Game_/_Ender's Shadow_. Out of those, I've probably reread _Mattimeo_ the most.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Impossible for me to pick one, but when I'm feeling nostalgic I'll look at these:
Nevil Shute and John Wyndham (I have the complete collections of both);
Rendezvous with Rama, Clarke;
Lord of the Rings, Tolkien.


----------



## johnmedler (Feb 1, 2011)

Presumed Innocent.  Love that ending.


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio (Oct 26, 2010)

I know I am a cliche, so sorry, but I reread Gone With The Wind, a lot (lost track of how many times). I also visit "old friends" and reread Harry Potter, all of Marian Keyes and Susan Isaacs...


----------



## DaveW (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmm, various books from the Chronicles of Thomas Covenant series by Stephen R. Donaldson 
1984 - Orwell


----------



## JMelzer (Mar 21, 2010)

The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty and Swan Song by Robert McCammon are the only two books that I've been reading once a year for the past 10 years.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

The Great Gatsby and The Sun Also Rises. Always find something new in each of them. Sort of like the adage, You can't step into the same river twice.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know if I can count the bible as a whole as an often reread, but maybe just the book of Malachi.  For some reason it comforts me.  The second most reread book for me would be a tie between The Count of Monte Cristo and Stranger In A Strange Land.  I've worn out three paperback versions of the Count.  Fortunately my bible is made a little better and isn't falling apart.

I'll tell you the worst story I've heard so far though, of a property dispute in a marital separation.  I work with a gal who hasn't ceased mourning that her husband threw away her bible and her makeup case while they were separating.  I'm sorry, her ex husband.  They did not reconcile!  She's my age and has had that bible over 30 years, had it recovered twice, and he just put it in the trash.  I don't even know the man but I want to hit him.  Yes, I'm aware of the irony of that.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I know this sounds weird, but honestly, I can't remember re-reading any book at all since becoming an adult.  There's just too many more to move on to.  But when I was a child, I re-read my favorites all the time, like Bambi and all of the Little House books by Laura Ingles Wilder.  I think when I do re-read a book it will be Atlas Shrugged (love that book) and the one I'm currently reading, Lonesome Dove.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Arthur Slade said:


> Is there a certain book that you must re-read every year? For me it's the Lord of the Rings by JRR Tolkien. I haven't read it for several years (hmmmm....ever since the movies came out...connection?) but I've probably read it 14 times so far.


I've been constantly rereading J.R.R. Tolkien's The Silmarillion since I discovered it nearly two decades ago. It's got so much going on in it that it will probably take an entire lifetime to digest it all. For certain, I'll never tire of reading it.


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

I have yet to read the Silmarillion, I wanted to but never heard any reviews of it.. but being that it is Tolkien's work I should have just read it. Now I will. Thanks!



Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I've been constantly rereading J.R.R. Tolkien's The Silmarillion since I discovered it nearly two decades ago. It's got so much going on in it that it will probably take an entire lifetime to digest it all. For certain, I'll never tire of reading it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

cftodd said:


> I have yet to read the Silmarillion, I wanted to but never heard any reviews of it.. but being that it is Tolkien's work I should have just read it. Now I will. Thanks!


The Silmarillion is beyond epic. Where Lords of the Rings is one-self contained story, The Silmarillion contains an innumerable list of epic tales in its pages. You're in for one hell of a ride. Enjoy!


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Three of my all-time favorite re-reads are The Silmarillion, The Lord of the Rings and Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley. I have read all of these so many times I can still recite passages by heart once I pick up and start reading again.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

LOTR is also very high on my reread list, and every time I feel like I've battled alongside Frodo. I also like to revisit Dorothy L Sayers' Lord Peter Wimsey books - kind of relaxes me.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

All of Mary Renault's novels actually even though _The Charioteer_ is the one I've re-read the most. LotR, sure. GRR Martin's SoIaF series several times. _The Three Musketeers_. _The Count of Monte Cristo_.

There is no ONE book I have re-read most. I love re-reading great books.


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

I opened the thread to name The Chronicles of Amber by Roger Zelazny (and was glad to see it get a prominent mention by NogDog on the first page), but I saw a lot of reminders in the list.

I reread Pratchett pretty often (Discworld series), which is easy because his books are all fun and fast reads.

I've also read _Ivanhoe_ and _The Three Musketeers_ nearly a dozen times each (just finished _Musketeers_ in the original for the first time).

Several people said they don't reread much because there are so many new books to get to. I tend to be the opposite. I might reread every book on this list in any given year, and not read a single new one.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

I haven't read any E-books twice yet. I have re-read The Time Travellers Wife, most of the Jeeves and Wooster series plus The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy several times all in paperback format.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Jennybeanses said:


> Three of my all-time favorite re-reads are The Silmarillion, The Lord of the Rings and Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley. I have read all of these so many times I can still recite passages by heart once I pick up and start reading again.


And here I was thinking that I was the only person obsessed with memorizing passages from The Silmarillion.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Jennybeanses said:


> Three of my all-time favorite re-reads are The Silmarillion, The Lord of the Rings and Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley. I have read all of these so many times I can still recite passages by heart once I pick up and start reading again.


You and Kevis both, a fabulous excuse for not working: I'm learning The Silmarillion off by by heart!

LOL.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

I typically only re-read books when they are part of a series and a new book will be coming out in that series. I'm currently re-reading Jean Auel's "Earth's Children" series in preparation for the final book to come out next month. I have read LOTR more than once though and I'm going to reread "The Hobbit" before the movie comes out.


----------



## meggjensen (Feb 17, 2011)

The Mists of Avalon - my favorite book of all time!!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Andre Jute said:


> You and Kevis both, a fabulous excuse for not working: I'm learning The Silmarillion off by by heart!
> 
> LOL.


If there was ever a legitimate excuse to not be at work conjuring up my next book, I think re-reading (and memorizing) The Silmarillion would be an appropriately guilty indulgence.


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

East of Eden by John Steinbeck.

Love this book!


----------



## Iain Edward Henn (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not much of a re-reader either. 

But one of the first adult books I read (at age 12) was 'The Day of the Triffids,' by John Wyndham. It had quite an impact on me with its account of what life might be like, if you were one of various isolated groups of survivors, after most of the human race had perished. It stayed with me. 

I've enjoyed many books, films, tv series with similar themes in the years since but none, for me, match Wyndham's work. I've now read it three times over a forty plus year period and its themes are even more relevant now than they were then. I highly recommend it.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

I have no books I 'must' read but I think I've probably read Jane Eyre more than 3 times.  Just reread The Red Badge of Courage by Stephen Crane.  I usually go digging in my favorite classics when I run out of books, which is not likely happen now that I have my Kindle. Is that a good thing or a bad? lol

Joan


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The books that I reread are often ones I first read in my youth (LOTR, Zelazny, Bradbury's Martian Chronicles and Something Wicked, Dune, Dune, Dune). So did those books imprint me at that age? Or am I just trying to relive my youth?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I rarely re-read a book but I just started "The Queen's Gambit" by Walter Tevis (author of The Hustler, Man that Fell to Earth...), which I read a couple of years ago. I was quickly reminded as to why I liked it so much the first time. It is a great book, not yet on Kindles... but worth putting the K down for.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

I think my top rereads are "To Kill a Mockingbird" and "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn". I don't know how many copies I've bought of each of them.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Close race between LOTR and Lonesome Dove.  As a kid I re-read LOTR many times.  As an adult, Lonesome Dove draws me in about once a year.


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

I re-read books a lot. I also find myself re-reading many books I had to read in HS and college as I read them with my kids. This week I just read The Great Gatsby. I have probably read it at least a dozen times.

To Kill a Mocking Bird I read at least once a year along with The Color Purple and Of Mice and Men. I have no idea why, I just read them. 

Other books I go back to are Tell No One, Hello Darkness, Plum Island, Without Remorse, Gone Baby Gone, Dune, and I'm a sucker for Harry Potter. 

Honestly, if it was good, i'll re-read it.


----------



## karenrosario (Feb 20, 2011)

I re-read childhood books like Alice in Wonderland and The Little Prince. Oh, and Where the Wild Things Are!   I THINK the only 'grown up' books I have read more than once are The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time and Mister God This is Anna.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I tend to go in cycles, but I inherited a huge book from my mother called "Tales of Terror and the Supernatural" and at least once a year, I dip into it to re-read the stories. I've read every single story in that book about a dozen times, but...I still re-read them.

I also re-read my collection of Saki short stories at least once a year or whenever I need a good, cynical laugh. Now that I look at it, it seems like the "books" that I re-read are actually short stories collections. However, i do find that I re-read PG Wodehouse, esp. Blandings Castle, at least once a year. And I frequently fall back to my Lovejoy mysteries (Jonathan Gash) to re-read. They are almost worn out and I wish they would come out on the Kindle.

"The Shining". Almost forgot that one. I tend to re-read that in October every year.


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

Amy Corwin said:


> "The Shining". Almost forgot that one. I tend to re-read that in October every year.


Love The Shining and Cujo.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I rarely re-read books but there are some that call to me every few years or so.  The books from when I was a kid that I re-read are the Trixie Belden Series, the Betsy-Tacey books, The Secret Garden and the Little Princess.  For some reason I read "This Perfect Day" by Ira Levin about every 4 years or so.  My older daughter got me to read Animal Farm and Fahrenheit 451, which are added to my "revisit" list.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Three times for Tolkien's LOTR trilogy.


----------

